# My Drawings



## Diabolos (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey guys. At first, this topic was only for my Kirby Characters Drawing, but I've changed my mind. I'm going to show my drawings here... Sort of. That is, when I can change the topic's title. For now, it's a Kirby-Drawing-Forum, but I'm showing all my drawings that I want to show here. 

NOTE: I just decided that I will start accepting requests of drawings if possible. Tell me if that's not allowed!

Requests


Spoiler






Spoiler



Snowmanne - Challenge Finished



Snowmanne said:


> I challenge you Diabolos to beat my drawing of Ice Kirby that I just drew today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Here it is. 



Spoiler
















If it's empty, it means that no requests exists yet. Sometimes, I might not update, so yeah.

Also, this is how my MP4 looks. It's how I saw it and draw it.
MP4 Drawing


Spoiler








This is actually pretty hard for me to draw correctly. Consider this art 'horrible', as I was actually in a bad mood. My baby brother was actually bothering me, so it ended out like this. And I don't like making another versions of drawings unless I wanted to, so I'm not making another drawing of my MP4.


And now, the list of my drawings begins.

Game Drawings:


Spoiler



Kirby Series


Spoiler



Kirbies


Spoiler



Normal


Spoiler








Exactly what I love to draw the most. Every day, even at school, I would secretly draw this in my notebook. Of course, some people found out, but they didn't care.





 Bosses


Spoiler



Heavy Lobster


Spoiler








This is one heck of an annoying drawing to me. Damn hard..... And, I also hate lobsters, so... Why did i draw this again?


 Lololo


Spoiler








Huh. I just love the Lololo and Lalala pairings. I mean, they're so cute! XD They look like a couple, you know...


 Dark Matter (Swordsmen)


Spoiler








Huh. I've saw him many times, but I'm not very used to his swordsmen form yet, so I'm just guessing this is how he looks like in the swordsmen form. Hope I'm correct!


 Zero Two (02)


Spoiler








Love this guy. He's awesome, creepy, scary, cool, and... Dunno. So many words to describe him... Get him, ZeroTwo! Go!












Weirdest Drawings


Spoiler



Wiggly-Skull


Spoiler








This is one of the weirdest drawings I've ever drawn. Also, if you can see properly, notcie the 'I SUCK' letters on the shirt?


Weird Slime


Spoiler








Just a random slime picture I tried to draw. Let me guess... SUCKS, right?


Crystal-Guy


Spoiler








Ever notice how his mustache-like things act as if it were his hands? Well, it was meant to be his hands, it is! Oh yeah, this guy is also known as 'Crystal-Dude'. Random names, eh?





If you can't see anything, please tell me so and I'll try to fix it. I hope they're good... Also, sorry if they're not clear enough. I only have my MP4 as a camera, and it's not that good at taking photos, so yeah. I also don't have a scanner with me.

NOTE: If you find a spoiler empty, that means I'm still updating it.
_-Diabolos_


----------



## jceggbert5 (Feb 3, 2012)

Your drawings look nice 

I used to draw kirby-related stuff all the time, but haven't done so in about 3 years...  You have inspired me to attempt to draw something kirby-related...  I'll edit this post with something in a few minutes...

Just so you know, I can't draw worth crud, so wish me luck 

Edit: My router is failing a bit, and my connection is currently in a terrible state - not even enough bandwidth to upload a pic in a decent amount of time - so I will be waiting until I get this solved before I upload stuff.  Sorry about that.  I have drawn a little bit of stuff already though.


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 3, 2012)

jceggbert5 said:


> Just so you know, I can't draw worth crud, so wish me luck


Okay. Good luck!

EDIT: You know, I might edit first post to add more pictures...


----------



## kevan (Feb 3, 2012)

jceggbert5 said:


> Your drawings look nice
> 
> I used to draw kirby-related stuff all the time, but haven't done so in about 3 years...  You have inspired me to attempt to draw something kirby-related...  I'll edit this post with something in a few minutes...
> 
> Just so you know, I can't draw worth crud, so wish me luck


Good luck  I wish I could draw D:


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 3, 2012)

kevan said:


> Good luck  I wish I could draw D:


Why can't you draw?


----------



## kevan (Feb 3, 2012)

Just not my area of expertise. Plus slight nerve problems in the hands.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Feb 3, 2012)

OK, finally got it working.

Mirror Kirby:

(Warning: 14MP Image)


Spoiler


----------



## kevan (Feb 3, 2012)

thats awesome. I had to goto 30 percent zoom to see it though


----------



## jceggbert5 (Feb 3, 2012)

kevan said:


> thats awesome. I had to goto 30 percent zoom to see it though


The warning was there for a reason, lol.

That was mostly from memory - I had to look up about the eye design.



Spoiler



OP, I'm sorry if I accidentally hijacked your thread...  If I did, I apologize.


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 3, 2012)

jceggbert5 said:


> The warning was there for a reason, lol.
> 
> That was mostly from memory - I had to look up about the eye design.
> 
> ...



Nah, it's okay. I actually hoped on people to judge my drawings, so of course you're not. If you are talking about this topic. Anyways, I've got some drawings I've made, so I will update the first post. Also, I'm going to change this topic into just any drawings I've made.  I'll update soon... When I feel like it.

EDIT: Say, are we allowed to change topic's title? And description? 'Cause I don't think we can, can we?


----------



## jceggbert5 (Feb 3, 2012)

Diabolos said:


> EDIT: Say, are we allowed to change topic's title? And description? 'Cause I don't think we can, can we?


No you are not, but you can request a change from the moderators.  Just post a request for a topic change here and they'll probably do so for you.


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh... Okay. I get it. I'll see if I can request them... Can I PM them?

Also, @jceggbert5: Nice drawing! I like it!


----------



## jceggbert5 (Feb 3, 2012)

Diabolos said:


> Oh... Okay. I get it. I'll see if I can request them... Can I PM them?
> 
> Also, @jceggbert5: Nice drawing! I like it!


Thanks 

Yeah, just make sure you link them to this thread so they know which one to change.


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 4, 2012)

There, I did it. Thanks, whichever admin/mod  changed it for me! Or anyone who actually changed it for me... Thanks!


----------



## Snowmanne (Feb 4, 2012)

I challenge you Diabolos to beat my drawing of Ice Kirby that I just drew today.



Spoiler


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 4, 2012)

'Kay, kay. Just wait... Not going to be online for a while...


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 5, 2012)

@[member='Snowmanne']: I finished. I have updated the first post. Check it out. (I hope it's better..... *shivers*) Anyways, are we allowed to post twice in a row?


----------



## Snowmanne (Feb 5, 2012)

It's good, I like the shading on the krown. You need a more steady drawing hand, I see some squiggly lines but that could just be the pen. I recommend using a 6H pencil and 4B or 2B for shading which I see you like to do.


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 5, 2012)

Snowmanne said:


> It's good, I like the shading on the krown. You need a more steady drawing hand, I see some squiggly lines but that could just be the pen. I recommend using a 6H pencil and 4B or 2B for shading which I see you like to do.


Gee, thanks!  It's not the pen, I'm just not good at being still and straight... 'Patience is for losers.', that's what I love to think when I'm impatient. Actually, I always think like that..... Anyways, I don't know what type of pen I'm using, and we hardly have any pencils here in India, considering my whole family uses pen now (besides my baby brother, but his pencils are in Thailand). All I know about the pen that I used is that it's pink (transparent), from Thailand (has Thai characters written on it), and might be from a hospital (has a plus sign on it).


----------



## Snowmanne (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm impatient as well but my hand is steady when I draw. If your into drawing that much you should consider buying some drawing pencils preferably from an online seller. There are also drawing pens that you can get if you prefer using pen.


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 5, 2012)

Riiight. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## wasim (Feb 6, 2012)

Diabolos said:


> Anyways, are we allowed to post twice in a row?


Not really. But your post should've been merged when you double post.


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 7, 2012)

wasim said:


> Diabolos said:
> 
> 
> > Anyways, are we allowed to post twice in a row?
> ...


Are we allowed to do that? Or will the mods do it instead?


----------

